# Sticky  PBSingletree URL , Moderation Policy and reference links



## Shrek

To keep the sticky threads to a minimum, I have built this sticky as "the last Singletree Sticky Post". If you feel any posts are valuable enough to have sticky status, please post it as a normal thread and private message me to add it to this list. 

This way all of our reference threads are quickly accessible and are showcased here and the top of page isnt as cluttered.



Singletree Administrative and Moderation Announcements


*Singletree Forum Moderation Policy *

This location of Singletree complies with content limits allowed by the administration of the host server provided by homesteadingtoday.com

Content in excess of those limits will be censored for offensive content or deleted from the HT host site. Content deemed in excess of HT content limits but within R rated FCC "safe harbor" guidelines may be posted to the Independent Singletree board hosted offsite of HT. The url and description of the offsite Singletree board can be found below.

Participants in violation of host site or board policy will be contacted via private message, edit reason on posted content or by moderator announcement depending on moderator decided appropriate contact.

Users may be issued infraction demerits for inappropriate conduct on board . Users with sufficient active status demerits determined by the site infraction system will lose access to the host site pending HT Admin disposition.

The offsite Singletree board is also the location to go to in the event of site crashes here on the HT hosted site.





*Links To Other Homesteading and Self Reliency Forums And Web Sites *

(For your surfing ease or if you just get tired of our company)


*Forums*

Singletree, Independent host site
This is the part of Singletree Forum that is administrated per Singletree protocol of participation and FCC broadcast standard for posted content.

Material that exceeds content standards here per HT Admin policy may be acceptable for posting and discussion on the Independent Singletree board.

This off HT site is also our gathering point if HT is down for a extended time due to site maintenance or crash recovery.

With the exception of allowing R rated topics to be discussed on the off HT Singletree board, we Singletree mods follow the same post civility and "be nice" limits as here on HT. Members who lose HT access also lose access to the off HT Singletree as in the past HT banned users have tried using our offsite to bash HT and bashing HT or other websites is not allowed,


http://thesingletree.proboards.com/

If you choose to register at the offsite Singletree, use the same registration user name as you did here so if we do have to gather there , we all know that we are the same folks as we are here.

When you register on the PBSingletree board please send me a conversation message here on HT to more easily verify your registration on the offsite board.





Original Singletree message board . The board is maintained as a a "read only" archive of our original beginnings on the Greenspun server. Our first 6 months of posts can be found at

http://hv.greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a.tcl?topic=A Country Singletree





Frugal Village Forums

Is an online women's magazine focused on simple and natural frugal living, money management, homesteading, personal finance, budget living, debt free living, crafts, traditional skills, and homekeeping.

http://www.frugalvillage.com/forums/index.php?






*Building and Energy Web Sites*

*Solar Haven* Information on building with straw bales and other inexpensive materials, power generation from wind and water, solar energy, etc.

http://www.solarhaven.org/

*Candle making, Soap making And Other Homestead Crafts Web Sites*

http://candleandsoap.miningco.com/

*Food Preservation and Supplies*


Vacuum Sealers by Tilia

http://www.foodsaver.com/index.cfm


*Gardening Supplies and Seed Companies*

www.vermontbean.com
www.totallytomato.com
www.territorialseed.com
www.superseeds.com (Pinetree)
www.gardenwatchdog.com (mailorder seed and gardening supplier database and rating service)
*Natural Healing and Medicines Web Sites*

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/health-healingcenter.html

*Pet and Animal Health Care Sites*

*Healthy Pet Reference *, A reference on a wide spectrum of pet care issues and conditions

http://www.healthypet.com/Library/


*Other Country Singles Forums, Web Sites and Match Making Services*

Single-Homesteading

A yahoo group singles board
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/single-homesteading/

Farmers Only Singles

http://www.farmersonly.com/

A subscription country singles site. Apparently it offers a limited free trial membership..

Science Connections

http://sciconnect.com/index.htm

Subscription singles site for scientists, engineers, I.T. professionals etc.


----------



## Shrek

*Agricultural Information Resources*

National Sustainable Agriculture Project

http://attra.ncat.org/


*Automotive Repair help sites*

www.2carpros.com/faq.htm

http://www.automedia.com/?OVRAW=aut...standard&OVADID=1338897022&OVKWID=10313754022


www.jonko.com/

www.ehow.com/list_1005.html


www.automotiveforums.com


*Small Engine Repair and Maintenance Sites*

lawmmower maintenance and troubleshooting

http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/lmfaq.htm

Lawnmower, weed wacker and leaf blower maintenance

http://forum.doityourself.com/archive/index.php/f-70.html

Removal of an engine from a riding mower

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/ab_small_engines/article/0,2021,DIY_13693_2276448,00.html


----------



## Shrek

A screen shot tutorial on uploading pictures and discussion on posting them to a thread here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=423110


----------

